
Kagi, old-school software payment processor, abruptly goes out of business - veidr
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8n2seaxfkgd8h8o/2016-08-01%20Important%20Kagi%20Announcement.pdf?dl=0
======
veidr
I had been selling through these guys continuously for the past 19 years...
well, I guess the Newton OS gravy train[1] is finally over.

[1]: [http://www.fivespeedsoftware.com](http://www.fivespeedsoftware.com)

